# Medusa 5.1 Headset USB unter Vista 64Bit



## Purga (3. November 2008)

Also ich hab ein Problem, mein Medusa 5.1 Headset mit USB Anschluss funzt unter vista nicht so wie es soll, entweder höre ich etwas oder ich kann sprechen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mich jemand im TS hören kann, da ichs bisher mit noch niemandem Testen konnte.

Allerdings sieht es so aus, das sobald ich das Mikro eingerichtet habe das die Kopfhörer "ausfallen". So in der Art, entweder oder. -_-

Kennt jemand das Problem? Oder hat nen Tipp für mich wie ich es zum laufen bringe?

p.s. Treiber ist installiert.


----------



## Ogil (3. November 2008)

Ja - ich kenne das Problem auch (selbes Headset, unter Vista-32bit). Man bekommt noch ab und an eine Meldung "Bandbreite ueberschritten" oder so. Hab auch eine Menge ausprobiert um das Ganze zum Laufen zu bekommen - aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Auf meinem anderen Rechner (mit Windows XP) funktioniert das Headset ohne Probleme.


----------



## Purga (3. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - ich kenne das Problem auch (selbes Headset, unter Vista-32bit). Man bekommt noch ab und an eine Meldung "Bandbreite ueberschritten" oder so. Hab auch eine Menge ausprobiert um das Ganze zum Laufen zu bekommen - aber leider ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Auf meinem anderen Rechner (mit Windows XP) funktioniert das Headset ohne Probleme.



Jup, unter XP 1a...
wenn ich dann versuche es zu nutzen um zu hören steht wird bereits verwendet da. ... -.-
Wenn ich was höre und damit ins TS gehe, kommt prepare header!


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gehört, dass die Soundkarte in dem Fall nicht "dualchanel" macht sondern immer nur in eine Richtung das Signal weiterleitet.
Sucht mal darüber was bei Google, evtl. hilfts.


----------



## Klos1 (3. November 2008)

Also ich habe das gleiche Headset, auch als USB mit integriertem Soundchip breits unter Vista 32bit, als auch jetzt mit Vista 64bit am laufen. Es funktioniert einwandfrei, liegt also bestimmt nicht an Vista.

Ich nehme an, daß ihr den richtigen Treiber von der Homepage gezogen habt, oder? Wird das Ding denn treibermäßig erkannt, wenn ihr es am USB ankabselt und ist in der Taskleiste auch wirklich zu sehen, daß die Treibersoftware startet?

Edit: Weil ich gerade nochmal genau das Posting gelesen habe. Ich hatte am Anfang auch den falschen Treiber und bei mir vielen die Lautsprecher aus, sobald ich die Lautstärke angepasst habe. Aber wie gesagt, mit dem neuen Treiber läuft es bei mit 32 als auch 64bit einwandfrei.

Dieser Treiber wurde gezogen, oder?

http://www.speed-link.com/?p=3&cat=183...2416&paus=1


----------



## Ogil (3. November 2008)

Ich wollte Dir erst ein "Ja - bin ja nicht doof" entgegen schmettern - habe mir aber dann ueberlegt, dass ich ja letztens mein Vista neu aufgesetzt habe und mittlerweile auch ein paar neue Servicepacks/Patches drauf sind, die ja eventuell etwas geaendert haben koennten. Also hab ich den neuesten Treiber nochmal runter geladen und installiert - und tatsaechlich: Es funktioniert!

Ich weiss genau, dass ich genau den Treiber schon installiert hatte - und es nicht ging, was ich moeglicherweise damit in Verbindung bringen wuerde, dass ich am Anfang den Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD genommen hatte. Ich hatte den zwar wieder deinstalliert - aber man weiss ja nie.

Auf jeden Fall klappt es nun - und der Sound ist wirklich besser, als mit meiner Onboard-Soundkarte und dem Plantronics-Headset (was allerdings ein Stueck leichter ist als das Speedlink).

PS: Damals wurde es auch als "erkannt" angezeigt und wenn ich z.B. nur spielte, war es ok - nur gleichzeitig hoeren und sprechen (TS) war nicht moeglich - mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung (invalid handle, prepare header oder so) wie beim TE.


----------



## Purga (5. November 2008)

Huhu

Bei mir zeigt sowieso zig Optionen für Auio In/Output an.
Habs aber jetzt immerhin schonmal so eingestellt das ich höre und das Mikro im test Mode zumindest schonmal rauscht... irgendwie wird der Rest auch noch eingerenkt.
Teste morgen ob mich jemand anders im TS/ventrillo dann hören kann.
Ich versuchs auch demnächst mal übers Servicepack, aber keinen Bock den Rechner neu zu machen...

Wie gesagt, Treiber wurde ordentlich installiert, auch nochmal bei Speedlink gesaugt.


----------



## Purga (14. November 2008)

Das Problem wurde jetzt mal erkannt, mir hats endlich angezeigt, USB Controllerbandbreite überschritten.

Das Mikro schaltet sich automatisch ab, da die Soundkarte mehr Bandbreite braucht für beides. USB HUb kann damit allerdings abhilfe schaffen, oder man nutzt nen Audio Out Headset und kein USB Headset und nur das Mikro.


----------



## Ogil (14. November 2008)

Diese Meldung hatte ich frueher auch Purga - aber jetzt klappt alles, obwohl sich an der Hardware nix geaendert hat. Ich weiss nicht ob diese Diagnose wirklich zutrifft oder ob die Meldung nur eine 0815-Meldung ist. Kannst natuerlich mal versuchen das Ganze an verschiedenen Ports auszuprobieren oder z.B. alle anderen USB-Geraete fuer den Test zu entfernen.


----------



## Purga (15. November 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Diese Meldung hatte ich frueher auch Purga - aber jetzt klappt alles, obwohl sich an der Hardware nix geaendert hat. Ich weiss nicht ob diese Diagnose wirklich zutrifft oder ob die Meldung nur eine 0815-Meldung ist. Kannst natuerlich mal versuchen das Ganze an verschiedenen Ports auszuprobieren oder z.B. alle anderen USB-Geraete fuer den Test zu entfernen.



Ich hab nur Maus, Tastatur als USB Slots dran und die Soundkarte (im Headset) frisst anscheinend zu viel Traffic, vllt klappts nach nem aktualisieren von Vista mal.. aber derweil nehm ich zwei Medusaheadsets olol... eins als Hörer eins als Headset, weil normale Mikros einfach nicht laut genug sind selbst nicht unter maximalen Einstellungen.
Da als Hörer fungiert ist eben Audioout Slot Mikro USB Slot.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. November 2008)

Komisch ich Arbeite mit Vista 32 Bit. Benutze auch Medus 5.1. Hab allerdings keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habt ihr auch die aktulle Software auf eurem PC ?


----------



## Tunguskar (8. Januar 2009)

Hio

hab mir auch das headset heute gehollt, aber noch keinen aktuellen treiber für Vista 32bit gefunden. Könnt ihr mir vllt einen link posten, wo ich den runterladen kann?


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2009)

http://www.speed-link.com/?p=3&cat=183...2416&paus=1

Hier habe ich den Treiber geladen und der funktionierte bei mir unter Vista 32 als auch 64bit 1A. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mehr mit dem Headset.
Mann sollte aber berücksichtigen, daß dieser Treiber nur für den USB-Port konfiguriert wird, in dem es bei Installation des Treibers auch angeschlossen ist.
Aber das ist ja nichts neues und sollte bekannt sein.

Das Headset muss halt dann zwingend auch immer an diesen USB-Port angeschlossen werden, außer man installiert in auf allen USB-Ports


----------



## Sôulreaper (15. Februar 2009)

habe vista 64bit und habe keinerlei probleme damit, habe nur den aktuellen treiber von der seite geladen und gut.


----------

